# To castrate or not ????



## Josie (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi everyone

I am new here and have been reading the different threads and using the search buttons too but I cant find anything on whether one should castrate their baby or not.

We (meaning my 20 year old daughter) and I are collecting/adopting/buying a 12 week old chi this Saturday and the breeder is a very well known breeder and also Vice President of one of the Chi Clubs. She has been breeding for over 30 years and advises that we need only get him neutered if problems occur.

I have been ringing round a few vets to register him but also to sound out which practice would be best and everyone vet surgery advises to neuter him. They say that all sorts of problems can occur) if you dont and although they can get a bit podgy if neutered the neutering outweighs the cons of not doing so.

I have taken on board what the breeder says but also what the vet says and still do not know what would be best so what better way then to post this question on all of you who have got chis and to lisgten to your experiences.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I have heard that it is better to neuter as later on in years an intact male can get cancer? I am not sure why and maybe someone here can jump in? Neutering will help with marking and behavior when it comes to other male dogs and you also will not have to worry about your dog ever getting a female pregnant. There are many more good reasons to neuter the dog than there are to keep him intact.


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Unless you intend on breeding, I would definitely get him neutered. There are health risks for both male and female dogs that are left intact. I also agree that you will have a better "pet" if he is fixed.


----------



## tazruby (Jan 2, 2006)

i have always heard from vets that its better to have him neutured


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

had a big entry then the computer ate it...gah!

short version.

intact males are highly prone to life threatening testicular and prostate cancers, both or which are very difficult to tell are there untill its too late, prostate problems are VERY difficult to tell...

intact males are more likely to mark on your furniture (and anything they can get their pee onto!)

intact males are more likely to be highly same sex agressive

intact males are more likely to be highly dog agressive outside their pack

intact males are prone to territorial marking (1 10min walk can take an hour with an intact male

intact males tend to be very...persistent...
if they smell a female in heat within a 4 mile redius...yup...
ive seen 3lb males scale 6ft solid wood fences and dig under walls!


the ONLY reason id leave a male intact after 2 yrs of age would be breeding (even then they would be retired and neutered by 6, and breeding should only be done after strict health testing, certification and showing!)
or if the dog had a heart murmer or other sever health reason as to not be put under anesthesia...
and with how advanced and safe the anesthesia procedurs are (i felt safe putting my 3lb dodger man under) it would have to be a very severe health concern.


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

I'd get him fixed unless you were going to breed him.


----------



## ChiFan (Jul 6, 2007)

I agree with foxy completely. We are currently fostering a 2-year old male Chi and JUST had him neutered this past weekend. Before he was neutered we spent an entire day running around the house behind him, cleaning up after he marked EVERYTHING!

It's better to do it early not only for health reasons (ie cancer) but you'll stop his territorial marking before it becomes a habit. While Moco's testosterone=based marking has already slowed considerably since his neutering, we still have to watch him because now it is "habit" for him.


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

I bred Fudge for a couple years and then I had him nuetered in October and it didn't seem to bother him one bit. It was a quick recovery and I did not want him to get cancer, plus I have 5 female chi's so now I don't have to worry about unexpected litters lol.


----------



## Josie (Mar 6, 2008)

I think you all have convinced me = now the question is, at what age or would it be his size. Our new puppy is I think standard size. He is neither small nor large. The breeder also shows her dogs and is also a judge of both long and short coated chis. 

When he goes in for the op, I will also ask the vet to micro chip him when he is under. He already comes will his full set of injections.

Thanks everyone for your advice. I knew I could count on you.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

6-8 months of age is actually PERFECT for MOST dogs, if hes going to be under 3lbs full grown it might be worth waiting till hes about a year...
however for a dog thats going to be over 3lbs theres no reason to wait 

belive me, youll be thankfull...when dodger was intact i was so worried hed get cancer...then he got a cold which caused an abcess in the general vicinity of his testicles and i almost passed out from worry!


----------

